
Yale study shows class bias creeps into the hiring process in just seconds - rewritteninrust
https://qz.com/work/1732327/yale-study-class-bias-against-job-candidates-forms-in-seconds/
======
Bostonian
Sometimes "class bias" is rational. Suppose you are hiring a financial advisor
trainee who will need to put rich people at ease. You _do_ want someone who
looks and sounds high class, for example dressing well and not having visible
tattoos.

